
Video: Incredible 1,000fps slow-motion 4K lightning footage - bedros
https://www.dpreview.com/videos/7630465864/video-incredible-slow-motion-4k-lightning-footage
======
jcims
Definitely gluttonous, but I could barely get through five seconds of the
(gorgeous) video without thinking how cool it would be in 3D. Its already a
six figure rig (to insure anyway), why not double it.

Also, looks like a transformoer blows or something at 1:35.

